# K-9 decals/lettering on non LEO vehicle?



## AEA

Is it legal? Will the cops hassle you for this?

I realize that the GSD head decal is not a problem alone, but, when you add letters such as "CAUTION K-9 STAY AWAY" or something similar, is that some form of impersonating a LEO or Police K-9 unit?

Even if it is entirely legal, would you likely "take the ride"?

Also, if it is legal and all OK, is it even wise to advertise that you have your GSD in the vehicle?


----------



## mroutdoorsman

I would just put CAUTION WORKING DOG STAY AWAY since K-9 is usually used by LEO and other agencies.


----------



## AEA

Well, that is part of my questions.

Canine, K-9.......both the same or do LEO Agencies have exclusivity to the display of K-9?


----------



## mroutdoorsman

There is no legal precedent that restricts the use of K-9 UNIT from being on your vehicle or anything of the like. You may just become a target for LEO in your area by doing so. They have no grounds to do anything but they may not like it...


----------



## Deuce

There is no ban against it here in MD. It basically means a Canine!


----------



## BlackPuppy

*K9*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*K9* or *K-9* is an abbreviation and homophone of *Canine*. It may refer to:
A variety of entries, most related to dogs. The term originated in the military, where designations such as _G-2_ are common, making _K-9_ a rare official pun, being similar to "canine". The term, originally referencing war dogs, has since carried over to police, and sentry and assistance dogs as well


----------



## KZoppa

shouldnt cause any issue. there isnt any law that says you cant use it. The local PD may not be thrilled with it but they cant do anything about it.


----------



## Lexi

It's legal. I would caution people about doing it though; you don't want the general public to assume that you ARE in fact law enforcement, you may be asked to get into the middle of something or involved in a situation you want no part of.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

That's what I thought - kind of misleading. People don't think of K9 as a term for just any dog do they - I wonder if any Maltese owners put them on their cars?

Like having something that looks like a flashing light in your car...and leaving it there all the time or something....


----------



## AbbyK9

Mine says "Caution Working Dogs" and has never caused any issues. 

On the other hand, I have a green Jeep and it's marked up like a vintage military Jeep with the stars next to the doors and US Army and a vehicle number on the hood. (Kind of like the anniversary edition they sold for a while, except my lettering is black and the anniversary edition's lettering that Jeep did was white.) 

I get TONS of people asking me if it's a military vehicle. XD (Yes, because the Army uses lime green Jeep Wranglers ... LOL)


----------



## alaman

Number of people I knooblemsw have K-9 on their truck with no pr


----------



## adamdude04

No issues. Im about to order a clear LED lightbar for my work truck, and also plan to place "Caution K-9" on the back, and on both rear doors just under the rear window. 

After a ton of research there is nothing wrong. The only way you can get a trip to the jail house is as follows:

Use of any color light related to emergency personel in your state, commonly yellow, white, red, blue in a flashing manner. Solids are fine, flashing is the key. 

Also when these flashing colors alone or in combo are used to alter traffic. By alter that is by making traffic move in any directon in relation to your flashing lights. 

Exempt: construction. Yellow and white can be used freely on a marked construction vehicle or in an area for an unmakred showing relation to construction project. Now an officer by law can write you a ticket using yellow and/or white in a flashing manner such as a light bar, however this probably wont happen unless you give him a reason. 

Take notice to how many crown vic cop cars you see. A lot of people buy them used, tint the windows, throw an antenna or two on the roof and you have an unmarked look alike. There are even a lot of folks who have vehicles that display police on the back and sides, push bars, light bars, laptops inside and can drive around all day with no problem. Turn one of them flashing lights on to alter traffic, and off to jail you go. 

Ill let you know how my experince turns out.


----------



## High Impact

I have a big bold license plate on the front of my truck that says "K-9" and no problems here. I am planning on putting it on the rear window also.


----------



## Chicagocanine

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> That's what I thought - kind of misleading. People don't think of K9 as a term for just any dog do they - I wonder if any Maltese owners put them on their cars?


I do think of it as a term for any dog... I have a website called Chicago Canine and sometimes I shorten it to ChicagoK9 for my username on some forums (or for email), because ChicagoCanine is really long... 
I know a lot of companies that use "K9" in their name (or in a product name) and they're not talking about police dogs-- such as K9 Closet, K9 Advantix, K9 University, K9 Cuisine, K9 Carts, and so on... 
Then of course there is K-9 the robotic dog from Doctor Who...




adamdude04 said:


> Take notice to how many crown vic cop cars you see. A lot of people buy them used, tint the windows, throw an antenna or two on the roof and you have an unmarked look alike. There are even a lot of folks who have vehicles that display police on the back and sides, push bars, light bars, laptops inside and can drive around all day with no problem. Turn one of them flashing lights on to alter traffic, and off to jail you go.


When my dad was younger he had a used car that used to be a cop car. It still had the spotlight mount near the rearview and a bump where the lights used to be. He didn't buy it for that reason, though-- in fact he didn't find out until later and he said he probably wouldn't have bought it if he'd known.


----------



## Rerun

The real police laugh when these vehicles are seen on the road.....

Here's the reality:
Off duty police do everything they can do blend in when off duty. Only the non-police typically go around trying to advertise they are the police. Don't kid yourself, no one puts "K9" on their vehicle unless they secretly get a dig out of people thinking they are the police and the german shepherd or malinois in the vehicle is a police dog of some kind.

The unfortunate thing is that most people don't realize that there's a good chunk of society that hates the police. Advertising in any fashion that you could possibly BE the police isn't a safe or smart thing to do. People do it all the time and get around just fine, but why risk it? Cops houses are targeted all the time, as are families. Not really something you want to pretend to be.


----------



## onyx'girl

> Take notice to how many crown vic cop cars you see. A lot of people buy them used, tint the windows, throw an antenna or two on the roof and you have an unmarked look alike. There are even a lot of folks who have vehicles that display police on the back and sides, push bars, light bars, laptops inside and can drive around all day with no problem.


The police around here don't drive Crown Vics anymore...they are in Dodge Chargers, Chevy Impala's or
Yukons...you never know anymore what the LEO's are driving. The K9 police do have their rides marked with K9 however, I see them all the time.


----------



## Rerun

adamdude04 said:


> There are even a lot of folks who have vehicles that display police on the back and sides,.


Not around here they don't. It's not legal.

Push bars are legal on any vehicle, there are many patrol cars that aren't even equip with them.

Lights are legal to have but not to USE. There are color restrictions depending on whether police, fire, security, or private citizen.

Laptop mounts and laptops are legal to have installed but can not be in use/in view of the driver while veh. is in motion.

Anyone that buys the auction cars from a LE agency is nuts. Happens all the time. Ever wonder why the officers don't buy these "great deals?" Those cars have the crap run out of them on a daily basis, they are used and abused, and you can not even imagine the kind of people that get in them.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Rerun said:


> Anyone that buys the auction cars from a LE agency is nuts. Happens all the time. Ever wonder why the officers don't buy these "great deals?" Those cars have the crap run out of them on a daily basis, they are used and abused, and you can not even imagine the kind of people that get in them.


The one my dad had (it was really his parents' car, it was when he was a teeanger) was not bought at an auction. They bought it from an individual and he didn't tell them it was a police car. My dad said basically the same thing-- they wouldn't have bought it if they'd known because they would figure it was probably used really hard. This was a long time ago, I don't think it was a Crown Vic or anything (this was before those were the common police car model.)


----------



## adamdude04

Rerun said:


> Not around here they don't. It's not legal.
> 
> Push bars are legal on any vehicle, there are many patrol cars that aren't even equip with them.
> 
> Lights are legal to have but not to USE. There are color restrictions depending on whether police, fire, security, or private citizen.
> 
> Laptop mounts and laptops are legal to have installed but can not be in use/in view of the driver while veh. is in motion.
> 
> Anyone that buys the auction cars from a LE agency is nuts. Happens all the time. Ever wonder why the officers don't buy these "great deals?" Those cars have the crap run out of them on a daily basis, they are used and abused, and you can not even imagine the kind of people that get in them.


If you knew anything about cars, they are a great deal to be had if you know how to do the labor yourself.. They are one of the easiest cars I have ever worked on. 

Yes they are beat up. But besides the body, what is it thats so bad? Moving parts like suspension. Easy fix. Cheap too due to mass production..


----------



## adamdude04

Rerun said:


> The real police laugh when these vehicles are seen on the road.....
> 
> Here's the reality:
> Off duty police do everything they can do blend in when off duty. Only the non-police typically go around trying to advertise they are the police. Don't kid yourself, no one puts "K9" on their vehicle unless they secretly get a dig out of people thinking they are the police and the german shepherd or malinois in the vehicle is a police dog of some kind.
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that most people don't realize that there's a good chunk of society that hates the police. Advertising in any fashion that you could possibly BE the police isn't a safe or smart thing to do. People do it all the time and get around just fine, but why risk it? Cops houses are targeted all the time, as are families. Not really something you want to pretend to be.


Right. Now there is some clever thinking 

I guess I shouldnt own a white tahoe with tinted windows. People will think I'm LEO. 

I should probably stay away from a black one too..people may think I got obama in the passanger seat with me 

There goes getting a dark blue charger.. CSP uses em as undercover all the time. 

Oh yeah, on monday Ill need to tell my company to buy me a new car. The ford expo i have with a push grill, gps antenna, RF antenna, and 0134 on the side fenders imply Im a LEO, and not a regular 9-5 guy. 

Let it be known..we should all give up our GSD because they be the number 1 dog used in police work. I dont want someone to think Im a cop as I walk down the street with his blue leash


----------



## DFrost

Rerun said:


> The real police laugh when these vehicles are seen on the road.....
> 
> Here's the reality:
> Off duty police do everything they can do blend in when off duty. Only the non-police typically go around trying to advertise they are the police. Don't kid yourself, no one puts "K9" on their vehicle unless they secretly get a dig out of people thinking they are the police and the german shepherd or malinois in the vehicle is a police dog of some kind.
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that most people don't realize that there's a good chunk of society that hates the police. Advertising in any fashion that you could possibly BE the police isn't a safe or smart thing to do. People do it all the time and get around just fine, but why risk it? Cops houses are targeted all the time, as are families. Not really something you want to pretend to be.


Very well said and true. I don't even have an FOP sticker on my private car. I may be expected to take the abuse, since it's my occupation. IT's not something my family signed up for. I'd be curious, other than to say "LOOK AT ME", why anyone would want a light bar on their vehicle, clear or otherwise. It's the same thing with carrying a concealed weapon, I am rarely without a gun, however, no one knows I have it. I tell the young cops, "the only reason you want someone to see you gun, off duty, is so they'll say, OHhhh look, he's got a gun. Absolutely no reason for it. 

As for the K9 sign, I've never given it a thought, other than, Hmmm, wonder what kind of dog he has, when I see K9 on a non police vehicle.

DFrost


----------



## doggiedad

the unmarked car is the most recognizable car. you listed what
LEO's are driving, lol.



onyx'girl said:


> The police around here don't drive Crown Vics anymore...they are in Dodge Chargers, Chevy Impala's or
> Yukons...you never know anymore what the LEO's are driving. The K9 police do have their rides marked with K9 however, I see them all the time.


----------



## doggiedad

when i see K-9 decals i think LEO
or LED (Law Enforcement Dog) or working dog.
i have the head of a GSD on our car and a sticker
that shows a dog stacked.


----------



## Deuce

In the long run, if you're unsure...don't do it  LOL.


----------



## Akk578

I don't know about using the K-9 I wouldn't think it would be illegal. I would definitely post some type of caution sign acknowledging the dog is in the vehicle.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I think it's a case of just because you CAN do something, doesn't mean you SHOULD. 

Interesting, DFrost. Makes sense. Still would :rofl: to see a Maltese in a car with Caution: k9 stickers.


----------



## Akk578

Just a thought. But maybe call your local police department (the non emergency line) and leave a message to speak with a officer. And ask him or her about placing what you want on your vehicle if it's legal or not and if it would be a problem. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Ucdcrush

Right now I agree with Rerun, but I do not know why others would want to advertise that they have a canine in the car (or sometimes carry canines in that car). What is the purpose? Are drives going to be more careful, are people going to park further away?

I can see if you operated a training business and it generated customers, but just a "K9 Stay Away".. is it to keep people from getting to close to the car and bothering the dog?


----------



## gagsd

I think it is tacky.

If your dog is not a true working K9, you should not put that on your vehichle (IMO). 
"Working Dogs" or something of that nature, assuming the dogs DO work, would be fine (again, only my opinion).


----------



## gagsd

Ucdcrush said:


> I can see if you operated a training business and it generated customers, QUOTE]
> 
> That actually really irritates me.
> Unless, of course, the business is truly centered on training with LE.


----------



## Rerun

Ucdcrush said:


> Right now I agree with Rerun, but I do not know why others would want to advertise that they have a canine in the car (or sometimes carry canines in that car). What is the purpose? Are drives going to be more careful, are people going to park further away?
> 
> I can see if you operated a training business and it generated customers, but just a "K9 Stay Away".. is it to keep people from getting to close to the car and bothering the dog?


The irony is that all these signs do is attract more attention to the vehicle and dog.


----------



## Liesje

My van says "CAUTION K9". I specifically ordered a decal that does NOT say "UNIT" or "POLICE" or "WORKING". The purpose of mine is because I bring 2-3 dogs to work with me every day. Usually the windows are cracked for some fresh air. I don't have a private parking spot or garage so it's possible people will look in and see dogs. I know how quickly people call security or the cops thinking a dog has been "abandoned" in a vehicle (which is GOOD, I don't want to discourage people from doing that) so the stickers on the car make it obvious the dogs are supposed to be in the vehicle. They have food, water, are locked in safe kennels, and have adequate ventilation. I park in a private lot that is patrolled by security. The sticker simply alerts people that there are dogs in the van and they are supposed to be there. They come to work and I take early lunch breaks to run tracks on my work property. Pan and Nikon are out there as a type this. Lately we've had a serial arsonist in my neighborhood and now a string of daytime break-ins so I feel much safer having my dogs with me a stone's throw away than kenneled at home where they could be burned or stolen.

I don't really care if it attracts more attention or not. My dogs don't even bark at passersby. You could probably reach in and pet the dogs if you wanted to. They are locked inside their kennels so the only way to steal anything is to steal the vehicle which would be difficult considering we have security. They are safer here than at home, and they get more training and exercise because I can use my breaks during the day. If I had to drive home there wouldn't be enough time. MY top priority is the safety and wellbeing of my animals moreso than what other people think.

I can't control what other people "think" or how they are mistaken. I have never been asked if I am a cop or have been treated like I am a cop. My dogs are not "working" dogs or service dogs and we often stop to let people pet. People routinely pass me going 20mph over the speed limit so I don't think anyone is mistaking a white Mazda as a law enforcement vehicle, lol. I have other stickers on the car that make it pretty obvious we are not LE. Now if I got myself a blue crown vic and put a light on the top and a K9 UNIT sticker on the back, that would be taking it too far, IMO.


----------



## Chicagocanine

gagsd said:


> Ucdcrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see if you operated a training business and it generated customers, QUOTE]
> 
> That actually really irritates me.
> Unless, of course, the business is truly centered on training with LE.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm assuming you don't like trainings facilities if they have K9 in the name either? I know of a lot that do, because K9=dog and it is shorter and easier to write than "Canine" and can make for a cute/eye-catching name.
> 
> A few facilities with K9 in the name are: K9 University, K9 College, K9 Guardians, National K-9 Learning Center, Northwest K9 School, Obedient K9, Classy K9, Clever K9, K9 Corral, Citizen K9...
> 
> None of those have anything to do with police or working dogs.
Click to expand...


----------



## gagsd

Chicagocanine said:


> [
> So I'm assuming you don't like trainings facilities if they have K9 in the name either? I know of a lot that do, because K9=dog and it is shorter and easier to write than "Canine" and can make for a cute/eye-catching name..


Never given that any thought, actually. Again, this is just _my_ opinion.


----------



## Liesje

My Schutzhund trainer is "K9....." and we don't just train police dogs (there are a few that train with us and my trainer does scent work with other people).


----------



## Hunther's Dad

Rerun said:


> The real police laugh when these vehicles are seen on the road.....
> 
> Here's the reality:
> Off duty police do everything they can do blend in when off duty. Only the non-police typically go around trying to advertise they are the police. Don't kid yourself, no one puts "K9" on their vehicle unless they secretly get a dig out of people thinking they are the police and the german shepherd or malinois in the vehicle is a police dog of some kind.
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that most people don't realize that there's a good chunk of society that hates the police. Advertising in any fashion that you could possibly BE the police isn't a safe or smart thing to do. People do it all the time and get around just fine, but why risk it? Cops houses are targeted all the time, as are families. Not really something you want to pretend to be.


This is the best advice you'll see on this subject. Go ahead, put "K-9" on your car...and wait for the gang member initiation drive-by shooting. If you're lucky all you'll get is somebody breaking in to try and steal a firearm that they think is inside. Not to mention somebody trying to poison your "police dog."


----------



## Liesje

Oh I've already been involved in a gang initiation shooting long before I had pet dogs riding around in my soccer-mom-esque minivan! I have been shot at twice in my life neither involving dogs or any suspicion of "police".

I do what makes sense for me and my dogs based on the situations we are in, not the worst case scenarios. If the latter were true they would never leave the house b/c hey, some random person could see me walking my sable GSD and shoot us because we are police!


----------



## Hunther's Dad

Liesje said:


> Oh I've already been involved in a gang initiation shooting long before I had pet dogs riding around in my soccer-mom-esque minivan!


Oh. Sorry to hear that.

I think the best approach would be to not try to give the impression that you are something you're not. I happen to like books about special operations forces, but if I started wearing Navy SEALs patches and actually met one, there'd be all KINDS of trouble (and I'd come out on the losing end of it).


----------



## Liesje

If you saw a white minivan that had a bunch of "bark!" "woof!" and other pet dog and GSD decals you'd honestly mistake it for a police vehicle? I have to wear a radio on my belt but I'm not mistaken for a beat cop because it's obvious based on other factors of my appearance. I have never once had people ask me if I train police dogs because of a sticker on my vehicle (which is one of many). I have had people ask when they see me with a sable GSD walking around the neighborhood and the obvious answer is "no" not every sable GSD is a "police dog".

Wearing official uniforms and impersonating officers is against the law.


----------



## bravo25

**** its ya car do what ya want u pay for it , all they can do is tell ya to take it off ,


----------



## Jax's Mom

My parents bought me a sticker that says "Caution K9 Unit". They got it because they thought it would be cute and funny to put on the SUV we've designated as the only vehicle the dogs are allowed in... It's abundantly clear that the car doesn't contain police dogs and no one has ever asked me if I'm a cop (all 5'2 of me LOL). 
I work across the street from the US Consulate so I've seen hundreds of under cover police vehicles and my car doesn't resemble any of them.
I do however agree that anyone who goes out of their way to impersonate law enforcement is a special kind of idiot.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've been asked if Bianca is a police dog and we had nothing on or around us that would give the indication that either one of us was involved in police work, so IMO it can happen anyway, people see GSD and just assume police I guess, even pet dog GSD decals can make people think police dog apparently.:shrug: So should people make their dogs wear a big sign I AM NOT A POLICE DOG and never put anything GSD-related on their car or t-shirts?


----------



## Dainerra

That and you have a LOT of people who believe that the breeds name is actually "German Police Dog"


----------



## MississippiRick

*Very fine line*

There is a very fine line really on what you put on your car. That and the fact that a lot of officers really do not know the law. Anyone can display the letters K-9 on their car. That is a shorter was of saying dog. It came about during world war II when the clerical people wanted a shorter way instead of always typing out the word Canine. So they just started typing K-9...The police or any other agency do not own the right to those letters, no one does...

Now, that being said...on my Crown Vic I have on the back window..K-9, Caution.....thats all...on the side windows I have a dog head decal, and his name...My front license plate says K-9...I have a full cage partition in the car with metal mesh side windows. 

IF...and I say IF you put on your car...."K-9 Unit", that is wrong...you are not any unit. Also....."working dog" they could get you for..your dog is not working........

It is just like the caps you can buy that say Deputy Sheriff, Police, State Trooper.........legal...Just like wearing a Chicago Bears cap...you don't play for the Chicago Bears, just support the team.......But, if you had a cap that said..."I am a Deputy Sheriff"...then you crossing the line...hahahaha..

I should have some pictures up of my car soon............but I really don't know if I should be here...hahahaha.....I just realized this is a for German Shepherds only site.......sorry....I used to have many Shepherds, but now have Malinois...........


----------



## Smithie86

It is not illegal, but it infers to the general public that you are affiliated with and have the credibility of law enforcement.

We are Alpha K9 Mobile Dog training – we have never been mistaken to be a LEO, as we state “in home dog training” on the vehicle below the name. And have paw prints next to it.

There are multiple dog people and trainers in the area that have the “caution K9” decal on their car and do not correct people that ask/state that they are LEOs and/or affiliated. We have had customers tell us that. These are some of the same trainers that claim that they import and/or train police K9s, with no certification or training experience, or DEA license. Why? It is a marketing tool.


----------



## AbbyK9

> I should have some pictures up of my car soon............but I really don't know if I should be here...hahahaha.....I just realized this is a for German Shepherds only site.......sorry....I used to have many Shepherds, but now have Malinois...........


Well, goodness, if you're not welcome here with Malinois, it's probably time for me to leave, too, because that's what I have.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Many people refer to German Shepherds as police dogs. I have been asked before if my dog was a K9 and other times I have had people walk by and say, Look at that police dog. I think it is just a classification that some of the general public automatically enter GSD's into. I sure don't have any type of K9 stickers on my car.


----------



## Liesje

Smithie86 said:


> There are multiple dog people and trainers in the area that have the “caution K9” decal on their car and do not correct people that ask/state that they are LEOs and/or affiliated. We have had customers tell us that. These are some of the same trainers that claim that they import and/or train police K9s, with no certification or training experience, or DEA license. Why? It is a marketing tool.


See to me that's no different than outright lying. I have "caution K9" on my back hatch but I never let anyone believe I am LEO or my dogs are working dogs. No one has ever mistaken the vehicle as an LE vehicle (probably because I drive a white Mazda MPV, not exactly a cop car!) but people have asked if I "train police dogs" and I always say, "No, I train my own dogs and they are not police dogs. I do not train dogs for anyone else." My sticker is there mainly to alert people at work who might be walking past *very* close to the tailgate. My dogs don't generally bark at people even if they touch the van, but if they did, well then that person should not jump back in surprise. There are several other Mazda MPVs that park in our lot even another one just like mine and it sets mine apart so the security officers can tell which one has the dogs in it. And also if someone rear-ends me I will come down on them with the fire of a thousand burning suns!


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

I use beware working dogs magnets on my vehicles all the time.


----------



## Countrymama

I have a gate in the back of my SUV and get asked all the time about being police. You'd think the car-seat in the back would give it away.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Liesje said:


> I have "caution K9" on my back hatch but I never let anyone believe I am LEO or my dogs are working dogs. No one has ever mistaken the vehicle as an LE vehicle (probably because I drive a white Mazda MPV, not exactly a cop car!)


Good point, no matter how many decals I could add on to my car I highly doubt anyone could mistake my gold/tan 10-year-old Honda minivan for a police car! :rofl:


----------



## W.Oliver

Observation: Decals of the type, "Caution K-9", communicate risk in the form of a warning.

Question: For those of you who put this type of signage on your vehicle, what is the risk you feel compelled to communicate?

Assumption: I would imagine, as I am sure John Q. Public would as well....the obvious communication is a bite risk.

Comment: A reasonable goal of a companion dog or working dog owner would be a well rounded, properly socialized GSD that may be aloof, but of sufficient nerve/temperament to be in a public venue without posing a significant bite risk....thereby rendering the signage as unnecessary.

Question: Doesn't the signage build apprehension in John Q. Public and reinforce stereotypical views of the dangerous GSD?

Comment: Signage on a vehicle isn't about limiting liability unless you're an LEO and have an obligation that puts the dog in that environment. For the typical dog owner, this isn't like posting a "Beware of Dog" sign on the front gate of your home. You're at home and John Q. Public elected to be there, in spite of the warning, and put themselves at risk. On a vehicle, you elected to be there with a dog, and without an official obligation, which put John Q. Public at risk. Signage in this case simply acts to validate the dog owner was aware of the risk, thereby amplifying liability exposure from a bite.

Closing: I have stickers on my vehicle because it makes me feel cool, and I am communicating my pride for the breed and the training.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

The risk is having a van with crated dogs in the back that I want people aware of not to tailgate and possible hit and injure my dogs.

I do not put up beware of dogs signs or anything that would lend someone that did not know better that my dogs are protective. To much breed prejudice out there for that and or idiots.
All of this said. I am not a leo but I do train leo dogs/ handlers so the dogs I have on property and or in my vehicle are the same


----------



## crackem

because people that tailgate are going to care more for you possibly crated dogs in teh back than they do about themselves, their car or the kids that might be n the back of a van or anything else.

I really don't think a sign is going to make a difference, as they just don't care.

I can see being proud or what you do, a schutzhund sticker, ring sport, a gsd decal, but I prefer to leave K9 for Police. working dogs, live animals, etc would be acceptable, but I personally see no reason for them.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

It may not make them think, may not make them stop, but I will feel I did what I could. God help the idiot that hits the back of my van if they injure my dogs anyhow. The sign makes me feel better


----------



## Chicagocanine

Yeah I have a decal that says CAUTION THERAPY DOGS. I mean obviously with the wording 'therapy dogs' it is not there to indicate a bite risk, it is supposed to make people be more aware if they are driving too close and maybe think twice before tailgating.

'K9' is not just for working dogs. Look at all the dog businesses (trainers, boarding kennels etc) and dog products out there with K9 in the name. Does that mean they're all only for police dogs?


----------



## Smithie86

No, what the orginal question was "Caution K9" decals on a car.

The inference is that most people take from that is that is associated with LEO.

someone made an interesting point in reference to the"Beware of Dog" signs and the legal implications.


----------



## BlackPuppy

W.Oliver said:


> Observation: Decals of the type, "Caution K-9", communicate risk in the form of a warning.
> 
> Question: For those of you who put this type of signage on your vehicle, what is the risk you feel compelled to communicate?


I know people who put "CAUTION Show Dogs" and yellow and black striping around it. 

I am certain they are not trying to communicate that their dogs are vicious, only to encourage other drivers to keep their distance.

I could have used something like that. I was driving to an agility show at 6:30 in the morning and stopped to turn left. I was almost rearended by a sleepy driver who wasn't paying attention. The CAUTION in bright yellow might have caught his attention. I'm sure glad he stopped because my little Honda Civic would have been totaled!


----------



## AbbyK9

> On a vehicle, you elected to be there with a dog, and without an official obligation, which put John Q. Public at risk. Signage in this case simply acts to validate the dog owner was aware of the risk, thereby amplifying liability exposure from a bite.


Mine states "Caution Working Dogs" to do two things - one, make people aware that my vehicle may bark at them (loudly) if they walk close by, hopefully preventing them from getting startled. And two, to keep bloody morons from sticking their stupid hands into the car to pet the dog that's barking at them. Because people ARE that stupid.


----------



## NancyJ

We have bumper sticker size reflective magnetic signs that say SCSARDA-K9 Unit that we use on some calls and trainings but not all. Rarely for an HR call but usually for live calls and we put them on if we have to caravan somewhere as it helps keep us together. That is about the extent of our signage. We strongly discourage putting bumper stickers etc all over the cars because often the police don't WANT us advertising. Now our boat does have a big www.scsarda.org on the back of it though.

I am planning on getting the stickers that some SAR teams use for "dog inside in case of emergency....." and putting on magnetic stock for when my dog is in back but not when there is no dog inside.

NONE of us has a light bar and ONE of us has antennas all over his truck but he actually has a repeater in the back and serves as a relay station for our unit and for the CERT team on calls. No surprise there; his tag is simply his Am Radio ID.


----------



## kiwilrdg

I once saw a car that had a sign on the back:
"CAUTION 
SHOW DOGS DRIVE CAREFULLY"

I don't care how carefully their dogs drive. I still want the owner behind the wheel.

I do have a magnetic sticker that I place just below my driver's side window when I go on base with Abby so the gate guard will not be startled during the ID check. I usually put it on through the window about a block from the base. Abby loves people in uniforms and sits very well during ID checks but I don't want to surprise anyone, particularly with the current threatcon.


----------



## southforsunshine

Countrymama said:


> I have a gate in the back of my SUV and get asked all the time about being police. You'd think the car-seat in the back would give it away.


Not really surprising, at all, after reading the acclaimed book "The Criminalization of our Toddlers: Preschool felony activity and what YOU can do." I'd just assume you're one of those juvenile parole officers.


----------



## dogdad

Wow! What an eyeful I just got from this thread! I searched here about adding some type of signage on my car and wanted to see what other folks are doing/thinking, and it sure got complicated quick. 


I was walking to my minivan (yes, a minivan. But I call it 'The ManVan') in the very-crowded grocery store parking lot, and watched as an elderly man pulled open his car-door, lost his balance a little and stumbled back into my car, jostling it. 

Spirit, who was in her crate in the van (windows down), was as usual fine when people walk by, but let out a couple barks when the guy bumped the car and he dropped his grocery-bag.

I'm not sure whether the stumble caused him to lose his stuff or whether he suddenly had an image of impending doom, but I felt real bad for the guy.

I'd thought about getting a couple 'Caution K9' (or similar) stickers, but now I'm wondering if it's a good idea.

Suggestions?


----------



## mycobraracr

dogdad said:


> Wow! What an eyeful I just got from this thread! I searched here about adding some type of signage on my car and wanted to see what other folks are doing/thinking, and it sure got complicated quick.
> 
> 
> I was walking to my minivan (yes, a minivan. But I call it 'The ManVan') in the very-crowded grocery store parking lot, and watched as an elderly man pulled open his car-door, lost his balance a little and stumbled back into my car, jostling it.
> 
> Spirit, who was in her crate in the van (windows down), was as usual fine when people walk by, but let out a couple barks when the guy bumped the car and he dropped his grocery-bag.
> 
> I'm not sure whether the stumble caused him to lose his stuff or whether he suddenly had an image of impending doom, but I felt real bad for the guy.
> 
> I'd thought about getting a couple 'Caution K9' (or similar) stickers, but now I'm wondering if it's a good idea.
> 
> Suggestions?



I have "Caution Working Dog" on my truck. I like it, but to be honest, I don't think most people even read it.


----------



## Findlay

Rerun said:


> The real police laugh when these vehicles are seen on the road.....
> 
> Here's the reality:
> Off duty police do everything they can do blend in when off duty. Only the non-police typically go around trying to advertise they are the police. Don't kid yourself, no one puts "K9" on their vehicle unless they secretly get a dig out of people thinking they are the police and the german shepherd or malinois in the vehicle is a police dog of some kind.
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that most people don't realize that there's a good chunk of society that hates the police. Advertising in any fashion that you could possibly BE the police isn't a safe or smart thing to do. People do it all the time and get around just fine, but why risk it? Cops houses are targeted all the time, as are families. Not really something you want to pretend to be.


Rerun. I agree with what you wrote 100%.

Sad but true, is your point about the chunk of society that hate police.
So these people are not only making targets of themselves but also making targets of their dogs as well.


----------

